# 14' Maxxon vs RMR



## tanker95 (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi everybody. First post here and looking to purchase my first raft. I just recently discovered Maxxon rafts and I dug up some old threads and research on them. It appears nowadays they have changed to the Leafield valves and are now welded vs glued on the seams. Seems like some big improvements from the past. Now, I can afford an RMR but I'd like to know how these updated Maxxon rafts compare. The pricepoint looks great on both however it seems RMR has a good following and are quality rafts. Can't find much current info on the Maxxon's so figured I'd turn to the experts here. 

Thanks!


----------



## rockmonkey (May 3, 2011)

I've been quite pleased with my Maxxon. I got it used from Zbaird after he had used it commercially for a few seasons. It's now about 10+ years old I believe. The kick at both ends is really pronounced and great for busting through breaking waves. Compared to the RMRs I had rented in the past, I prefer the Maxxon as it doesn't have a few inches of standing water at all times. The biggest con to the Maxxon for me is that the big ole diameter of the tubes crowds out some gear storage capacity in the stern. I've put on some patches due to scuffs, one of which had produced a slow leak from rubbing the corner of a rocket box, but really no other issues. I have not experienced the phenomenon of glued seams coming apart that has been mentioned in the past.


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

I do know the folks at RMR well, and would spend my money there, just on the 'good guy' principle. I have had good luck with glued boats.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Plus one on Canyon Coolers and RMR. I have purchased two rafts from RMR direct and the customer service was outstanding. Plus the rafts are well made. Heavy due to the multiple layers or thickness of the fabric. But, they are welded and should last a long time.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

RMR's are "heavy" duty. My only objection to their catarafts are that I think proportionally they trend toward cargo cats and hence their tube diameter should be larger. Also, the cat tubes lack bow/stern D-rings which can be very dangerous in certain circumstances. I have personally mentioned this lack of grab handles at their bows/sterns three times to the owner. It is very dangerous for a boat not to have a handle to grab hold of. Most all quality cat manufacturers recognize this "FACT". Maxxon lack grab handles also. Maybe that differentiates less expensive catarafts from the tier above.

I just noticed this thread concerns rafts and not catarafts. Oh well. Sorry about that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Canyon Coolers said:


> I do know the folks at RMR well, and would spend my money there, just on the 'good guy' principle. I have had good luck with glued boats.


I own one of each  , 103 canyon and 12 foot rmr with drop stitch floor (love them both). 

I can not comment on the Maxxon, I have no experience with them which makes me no expert


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

GeoRon said:


> RMR's are "heavy" duty. My only objection to their catarafts are that I think proportionally they trend toward cargo cats and hence their tube diameter should be larger. Also, the cat tubes lack bow/stern D-rings which can be very dangerous in certain circumstances. I have personally mentioned this lack of grab handles at their bows/sterns three times to the owner. It is very dangerous for a boat not to have a handle to grab hold of. Most all quality cat manufacturers recognize this "FACT". Maxxon lack grab handles also. Maybe that differentiates quality from boats lacking quality and safety considerations.
> 
> I just noticed this concerns rafts and not catarafts. Oh well.


I think you mean it concerns Catarafts not the rafts don't you. RMR 14' rafts have 6 handles. Handles one each bow and stern and D rings two each bow and stern. 

SBDS-140 14' Drop-Stitch Raft - Rocky Mountain Rafts : Rocky Mountain Rafts

Just reread your post Ron. I get it now, you thought the OP was talking about Catarafts. Yep the Cat tubes could use some eyelets on both ends fur sure


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

GeoRon said:


> It is very dangerous for a boat not to have a handle to grab hold of.


I'm new to cat boating but got my first set of tubes for next season. Can you elaborate on why this is important?


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

When a raft arrives to shore you can jump out and within easy reach is something to grab hold of. Depending on the circumstances, the closest secure hold of a cataraft is the frame which is set back several feet(3 or 4 feet?) such that you have to reach to grab and hold the boat.

During a solo emergency fast water landing such as at the top of a difficult rapid it is hard to prepare properly for landing. Sometimes a cataraft oarsperson has to dash from their seat to the front, jump ashore and then is faced with nothing to hold onto. In just such a situation we had to evac a person at Indian Creek on the MF Salmon due to a dislocated shoulder. The guy landed his boat which bounce back as he got off but since his arm was fully extended holding the frame the shoulder dislocated.

Another example is when a person is on shore assists a cat landing on a steep bank. What does the person on shore grab? Sometimes fast water landings especially of multiple boats turns into a cluster F. It is just appropriate and a curtesy to others to have something to grab and hold onto.

Of course it can be asked, "What is a bow line for?" In a perfect world and a slow water landing in an eddy, bow lines work quite well. Boat landing is not always a perfect situation.

This is maybe just my opinion but I like easy access grab handles.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

^^^^ thanks for that.

Might have to get a couple of small d rings to add to the RMR tubes I bought for next season.


----------



## 82371 (Jul 11, 2020)

tanker95 said:


> First post here and looking to purchase my first raft.


First of all, I am new too. I just went through the 1st raft purchase thingy and here is some of the logic that drove me to my decision to purchase a Tributary 12. I glanced over Maxxon but because of 1100 denier and scarce users, I moved on. I couldn't get the color RMR I wanted and while I was leaning heavily towards RMR, color was important. Everyone who owns an Aire or a Tributary raves about the boat and the service, with some even receiving warranted work from Aire after the 5 year warranty period on Tribs 'because it shouldn't have happened'. I am not a fan of bladders used in Tribs, but what the heck. Also, RMRs are heavier, but I still wanted one. Also, I understand that RMR is just as cooperative with their products as Aire when it comes to warranty. Buying boats is some fun stuff... right? Just a few thoughts. Have fun!


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I mostly row a JPW mini cat these days. I like having a strap hanging down from my cat boat tube ends. For all the reasons and more as mentioned in this thread.

Since my agility is not what it used to be, I have one of the mini throw rope bags set up on the right side of my boat seat (regardless of boat design). This bag is there for boat landing backup. I have my regular throw bag set up on my right side as well. The mini is just easier to throw and for me, faster to throw than the bigger unit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I like to hand my passenger up front my bow line and toss them to shore. If no passenger then yep, lines on your tubes works well.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

This boat will likely be piloted solo, for me, so I think putting some lines on sounds prudent.

I noticed the Hyside Thundercat has those rings on the under side of the tubes but that boat has pronounced rocker. I'm thinking that for the flat tubes on my RMR it might make more sense to have the rings on top of the tubes near the front?

If the idea is having something that's easy for my to grab as I hop off the boat on to shore, on top seems like it might be an easier target to grab. Thoughts?


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

cupido76 said:


> This boat will likely be piloted solo, for me, so I think putting some lines on sounds prudent.
> 
> I noticed the Hyside Thundercat has those rings on the under side of the tubes but that boat has pronounced rocker. I'm thinking that for the flat tubes on my RMR it might make more sense to have the rings on top of the tubes near the front?
> 
> If the idea is having something that's easy for my to grab as I hop off the boat on to shore, on top seems like it might be an easier target to grab. Thoughts?


I've spent a ridiculous amount of time as to where a d-ring patch should be placed on a cataraft. The two obvious choices are either top or bottom. Top is obvious but possibly less cosmetic and in the way of certain considerations. Bottom is less obvious and slightly less accessible and more susceptible to entanglement. Also for consideration are on the inside or outside of the tube (between top and bottom). I've started to think high and inside might be best?????


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

What might top-mounted rings be in the way of? My frame will never go right to the end.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

A place to sit for one thing? Sliding boxes or duffles along the top of the tube when loading or unloading? Fishing lines? Maybe something more likely to trip on? 

But you are right to ask and maybe more perspectives will offer food for thought. I've thought about it a lot and just haven't reached a conclusion.

I look forward to more perspectives; if it is that important to even consider?


----------



## salmonjammer (Dec 14, 2011)

I put them on the front and back and put a short piece of rafting strap dangling in the water, not as much for landing but more in case i get tossed off, the frame on my cat is a 'long' ways out of the water and it gives me something to grab to stay with the raft. But I also use it when landing.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

rockmonkey said:


> I've been quite pleased with my Maxxon. I got it used from Zbaird after he had used it commercially for a few seasons. It's now about 10+ years old I believe. The kick at both ends is really pronounced and great for busting through breaking waves. Compared to the RMRs I had rented in the past, I prefer the Maxxon as it doesn't have a few inches of standing water at all times. The biggest con to the Maxxon for me is that the big ole diameter of the tubes crowds out some gear storage capacity in the stern. I've put on some patches due to scuffs, one of which had produced a slow leak from rubbing the corner of a rocket box, but really no other issues. I have not experienced the phenomenon of glued seams coming apart that has been mentioned in the past.


You didn't get a Maxxon from me. Ive never owned or sold one, nor used anything commercially.

OP, I can't offer advice on newer Maxxons. Haven't had one in the shop. Maybe that's a good thing???


----------



## rockmonkey (May 3, 2011)

zbaird said:


> You didn't get a Maxxon from me. Ive never owned or sold one, nor used anything commercially.
> 
> OP, I can't offer advice on newer Maxxons. Haven't had one in the shop. Maybe that's a good thing???


Sorry, my brother. I got my Maxxon from a guy named Zach in Lakewood whom I pieced together wrongly to be you on here. My apologies.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

No worries. Just didn't want you or anyone getting confused.

Good chance you got them from Zach Gill. Blonde, glasses, giant? He was selling them for awhile I think.

I get confused with other Zach's all the time. There is Zack Sack who own Inflatable tech, Zach ar DRE and now Zach Gill. More Zach's in this industry than a man can..... You know the saying.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Never met a Zach in the industry that I didn't like.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

^^ bad judge of character. LOL


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

rockmonkey said:


> Sorry, my brother. I got my Maxxon from a guy named Zach in Lakewood whom I pieced together wrongly to be you on here. My apologies.


Must be the "other Zach" at inflatable technologies on Hampden. Maybe.

(damn. i didn't realize there were so many other zachs)


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

tanker95 said:


> Hi everybody. First post here and looking to purchase my first raft. I just recently discovered Maxxon rafts and I dug up some old threads and research on them. It appears nowadays they have changed to the Leafield valves and are now welded vs glued on the seams. Seems like some big improvements from the past. Now, I can afford an RMR but I'd like to know how these updated Maxxon rafts compare. The pricepoint looks great on both however it seems RMR has a good following and are quality rafts. Can't find much current info on the Maxxon's so figured I'd turn to the experts here.
> 
> Thanks!


Here's kind of a quick run-down the on the pluses and minuses of each: The Maxxons have a glued-in drop stitch floor pad. This creates a very smooth bottom and a generally excellent handling raft. However, there is a lot of glue holding that pad in, so it could fail at some point if you keep the boat long enough. A less important detail, though still worth mentioning, is that the D-rings on the Rocky Mountains are welded, whereas they are attached with glue on the Maxxons (the actual Maxxon D-ring assembly is RF welded - the upper and lower patch - but not welded onto the boat). Maxxons, size for size, are somewhat easier to roll up, and weigh less than RMRs. The RMRs use a considerably beefier base polyester, so their rip strength is higher. That said, most brands are overbuilt these days. Rocky Mountain floors are easy to replace should you ever need to (on sizes 12' and up) since they are laced in. Warranties are the same for both brands. Chances are that you would be happy with either. Perhaps the real question to ask is "Which one can I get my hands on in the next six months". Rocky's fabric coating center, the Trib factory (Sagittarius Sporting Goods), and to a lesser degree Maxxon's China plant, are all running behind a bit due to Covid. Hope that helps.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 9, 2012)

GeoRon said:


> RMR's are "heavy" duty. My only objection to their catarafts are that I think proportionally they trend toward cargo cats and hence their tube diameter should be larger. Also, the cat tubes lack bow/stern D-rings which can be very dangerous in certain circumstances. I have personally mentioned this lack of grab handles at their bows/sterns three times to the owner. It is very dangerous for a boat not to have a handle to grab hold of. Most all quality cat manufacturers recognize this "FACT". Maxxon lack grab handles also. Maybe that differentiates less expensive catarafts from the tier above.
> 
> I just noticed this thread concerns rafts and not catarafts. Oh well. Sorry about that.


The frame is where i would attach bow and stern lines and grab lines to avoid d ring stress... s/b a non-issue


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 9, 2012)

Canyon Coolers said:


> I do know the folks at RMR well, and would spend my money there, just on the 'good guy' principle. I have had good luck with glued boats.


i have also run glued boats for many years, but they were Hypalon... for PVC, i prefer welded materials. i also love the RMR handling, their 13' is one of the best technical water boats i have rowed, and i have experienced excellent tracking and stability in their 14 and 159 Peak designs.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Might I suggest you also look at the Star Kima tubes from NRS? They are three chamber tubes, Leafield valves, they have the bow and stern rings being discussed. I have the 13' and for the price, I'm happy.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Unca Walt said:


> The frame is where i would attach bow and stern lines and grab lines to avoid d ring stress... s/b a non-issue


Attachments d-rings on the bow and stern nose of a cat are strictly for grab handles and tag lines, never for bow or stern shore lines.

My bow and stern lines tie to the front and backmost crossbars using double clove hitches which cinch the frame tight and keep the shore lines securely in the middle of the cross bars. I finish the clove hitch with a bowline. 











More recently I've begun to favor using 9/16 spectra webbing climbing runners and a prusik knot on the cross bars. This methos to attach a bow and stern line also keeps the line securely centered on the crossbar. Then I attach a locking carabiner to the runner.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

GeoRon said:


> A place to sit for one thing? Sliding boxes or duffles along the top of the tube when loading or unloading? Fishing lines? Maybe something more likely to trip on?
> 
> But you are right to ask and maybe more perspectives will offer food for thought. I've thought about it a lot and just haven't reached a conclusion.
> 
> I look forward to more perspectives; if it is that important to even consider?


So I respect your input on this, but in my case I ended up putting some D-rings for grab lines on the top of my tubes.

There's pretty much no rocker on RMR tubes and I felt like the grab line would need to be so far down if I put them on the bottom/front that they would be tough to see and grab, which is the opposite of the point. I think the bottom of the d ring would only be a few inches above the water if it were on the front.

The ideal solution is having them right on the ends like on an Aire or Sotar boat, but with nose cones and no rocker on my boat I felt like this is the best solution for me.

I've biased mine just a little to the inside to avoid the valves. Where I have them, it should be easy to jump off the front in between the tubes and grab that line on the way off.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Ya, I never reached a conclusion where a d-ring should go. I like your thought out placement. Looks good!


----------

